# New to the forums, and soon CF



## CDN_Mark (7 Sep 2005)

Hi everyone,

Just thought I would make an introduction before I start posting replies.  Well to start, i'm a 22 years old, born and raised in Victoria BC.  I've decided I would like to join up with the CF; hopefully, as a SigOp.  I was contemplating LCIS or MEDTEC, but I figured I like breaking things more then fixing 'em, and I've done enough first aid in my life already.

I'm a certified Network & Electronics Tech, and former lifeguard/swimming instructor.  Enjoy the outdoors alot (otherwise I wouldnt becoming green), just hope I can get use to 'warm' weather as I would very much like to go oversea's on tour.  Call me a crzy canuck, but i've reached the point where I need to help those who need it.

When asked why I want to join the military, I usually say, "I wanna help people who can't help themselves".  There's alot more to it, but we all have our reasons.  Well, hope I didnt bore any of ya to death..and don't worry, I'll be asking questions.  From what I've seen, these forums are an invaluble asset to new recruits.

 
 -Mark


----------



## bossi (7 Sep 2005)

Welcome aboard (no "board" pun intended ... and no "bored pun, either ...)

Enjoy, and don't hesitate to use the "Search" function ...


----------



## Pieman (7 Sep 2005)

> Well to start, i'm a 22 years old, born and raised in Victoria BC.  I've decided I would like to join up with the CF; hopefully, as a SigOp


Have you started the application process?


----------



## CDN_Mark (7 Sep 2005)

Pieman said:
			
		

> Have you started the application process?



Long story short, just need to hand in some final peices of paper and it is offically "started".   Any last minute advice before the app. package gets submitted?

And yes, I will be sure to use the search function.  I like finding answers before asking for em.


----------



## Pieman (7 Sep 2005)

> Any last minute advice before the app. package gets submitted?


Just make sure you have everything they ask for, and that it is filled in correctly. If you are filling out your Enhanced reliability check form out at this point, make sure that info is correct, otherwise it will get sent back and cause delays.

Also, it is a good idea to have a main contact at your recruiting center. Go in and talk to a recruiter, ask for his/her contact info and ask if you can contact them about your application. When you have questions or problems, then contact that recruiter. That way you will have someone who knows your situation and will be able to help with greater ease.

Study for your CFAT. Everyone says 'oh its easy', but you want to do well on that test so you have your pick of occupations. It is also used as a way to select between candidates, so the higher your score the better.

Make a photocopy of everything that you hand to CFRC and keep it in a folder.


----------



## dearryan (8 Sep 2005)

CDN_Mark said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just thought I would make an introduction before I start posting replies.  Well to start, i'm a 22 years old, born and raised in Victoria BC.  I've decided I would like to join up with the CF; hopefully, as a SigOp.  I was contemplating LCIS or MEDTEC, but I figured I like breaking things more then fixing 'em, and I've done enough first aid in my life already.
> 
> ...




If I may ask where did you receive your electronics training? Just curious.

Ryan


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Sep 2005)

Welcome to the site CDN Mark, you'll enjoy it on here. Military life is only as good as what you put into it, and you sound keen, so I am sure you'll do well!

Good Luck.

Regards from the tropics,

Wes


----------



## P-Free (10 Sep 2005)

CDN_Mark said:
			
		

> Any last minute advice before the app. package gets submitted?



Just go before you forget.. ;D


----------



## Springroll (10 Sep 2005)

Welcome CDN Mark. 

Victoria is my hometown and my family is still there.

Anyways, good luck and I hope you get what you want.


----------



## cpl_23 (12 Sep 2005)

hey guys, im currently with 337 Queens York Rangers in Toronto, rank of Master Corporal. I was wondering if once I join CFs, will I have to redo all basic training, ie drill?   [/color]


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 Sep 2005)

cpl_23 said:
			
		

> hey guys, im currently with 337 Queens York Rangers in Toronto, rank of Master Corporal. I was wondering if once I join CFs, will I have to redo all basic training, ie drill?   [/color]



Yes, you will need to take the same Basic Military Qualification (BMQ) course as everyone else joining your unit (I assume you're talking about joining the Reserves.).

See the Recruiting Forum for more threads of joining and Basic Training:

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

As a new member, you'll also find these links helpful:

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412


----------



## D-n-A (12 Sep 2005)

cpl_23 said:
			
		

> hey guys, im currently with 337 Queens York Rangers in Toronto, rank of Master Corporal. I was wondering if once I join CFs, will I have to redo all basic training, ie drill?   [/color]



Yes, just because your a Cadet MCpl, doesn't mean you get to skip basic.


----------



## CDN_Mark (22 Sep 2005)

Ignoring the thread hijack...   :

Alright, so my complete and accurate application package is in.  Now the first stage of the waiting game begins.  I ended up applying for SigOps, and I hope that my CFAT score will allow for it.  I figure I'll do well, but any extra luck from you guys can't hurt.   ;D

dearryan, I attended Camosun College (in Victoria) where I received my education.  Don't get me wrong I like working and fixing electronics, but I dont think its something I want to do as a job...more like a hobby.  ie. why i choose not to become a LCIS.

Later,
Mark


----------



## dutchie (22 Sep 2005)

cpl_23 said:
			
		

> hey guys, im currently with 337 Queens York Rangers in Toronto, rank of Master Corporal. I was wondering if once I join CFs, will I have to redo all basic training, ie drill?   [/color]



You have to do basic, but you might be able to skip the drill portion. Just make sure you put up your hand and tell your MCpl "I was a MCpl in cadets at 337 Queens York Rangers, can I skip the drill lessons, MCpl?"

ps- pm me the day prior, so I can watch.

ps - Welcome Mark. Good luck to you.


----------



## Shadowhawk (23 Sep 2005)

Caesar said:
			
		

> You have to do basic, but you might be able to skip the drill portion. Just make sure you put up your hand and tell your MCpl "I was a MCpl in cadets at 337 Queens York Rangers, can I skip the drill lessons, MCpl?"
> 
> ps- pm me the day prior, so I can watch.
> 
> ps - Welcome Mark. Good luck to you.



Lol ... You're mean.... I want to watch too.


----------

